# Where is the race in this headset?



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Got my Woodman Axis SL Comp headset today. Looks pretty pimp in ano blue. I went over the parts and I don't seem to see a crown race. The closest part that I think is a race is the cap that goes under the bottom cup and encapsulates one of the two cartridge bearings. It's in ano blue and doesn't look like a traditional race in that it's not a silver or brass disc. Noting appears to be missing from the package.

Here's a link of what it looks like.

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/catalog/categorie.php?cat=Hea&lang=en&art=Hea22


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I just realized that the headset comes with no compression ring. Dp headsets normally come with one? The race I have doesn't look like the one pictured, but I assume it's the race based on it's location.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*Never seen a Woodman up close but do you*



djork said:


> I just realized that the headset comes with no compression ring. Dp headsets normally come with one? The race I have doesn't look like the one pictured, but I assume it's the race based on it's location.


gots a camera? could be a interference fit crown like on a sunline v1/v2. Spread the parts out and take a pic maybe we can puzzle it back together.

I was interested in these headset since you can get colors for cheap but the lack of a compression ring on the upper bearing scared me off.


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

The Woodman headsets don't use the tried and tested, secure fitting compression ring system. Instead, it uses the less desirable CK system (ie the top cap will wear a deep groove in the steerer tube over time, and slippage may occur if the headset is not fitted perfectly square).


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Ratt, I got my Woodman from Jenson; I think they have the lowest price. It's a really nice headset and simple in its design (fewer parts). Here are two pics:



















As you can see in the second pic, part #2 is what I think is the race, but it doesn't look like one. For one it's not silverish and looks too nice to beat down into the steerer tube. In the first pic, you can get another angle of this part (left side, below top cap).

Edit: looks like you can't really read the notes I typed in on the second pic. Here they are from left to right:
1. Top cap w/ starnut and bolt
2. This is what I think is the race
3. Lower cup (upside down) w/ cartridge bearing inside (sits on #2) - btw, ignore the typo, it's not the "upper cup"
4. Upper cup w/ dust cap that covers the cartridge bearing inside cup (there is a rubber seal lining the inside of this cap)


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Ya looks nice and probably is the crown race. Has the taper to match the bearing.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you got the order right


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

*Update and a shout out to Woodman*

Couple of weeks back I contacted Woodman and listed all the parts that I received in the headset package. I wanted confirmation that I had all the parts and to also verify that the part I thought was the race is indeed the race. Their rep asked for my address and what color my headset came in so she could send me a race without asking me if I had one or telling me which part is the race. Turned out #2 is the race.

I was impressed with Woodman's response and standing behind their customers. I've always thought they were a US company but turns out they're from Taiwan, as the race came from there.


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*any finished pictures?*

i just got the same headset and im running intothe same proble,?

got a picture of how the 'race' fit on your steer tube?


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I've never heard of a Woodman headset before. Have they been around long? Just curious about the brand.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bloodyknee said:


> I've never heard of a Woodman headset before. Have they been around long? Just curious about the brand.


www.woodmancomponents.com -


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

hey...
i'm still waiting to hear if djork ever got his woodman headset in place on his bike & how he likes it.
been looking at that same headset from jenson vs a canecreek s3 or a fsa orbit mx from pricepoint myself but can not find any reviews of it anywhere.
anyone else here using a woodman axis sl comp???


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

*Update!*

Sorry for late update--didn't know that this thread was bumped!

Here's a pic of installed headset.









Great headset and spins smoothly. For the price and bling factor, it can't be beat. Jenson may still have the best price. I think I got it for around 30-something.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice use of blue accents!


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

thanx for the info...but a bit late for me.
just bot a fsa orbit something or other, since there was already lotsa info available bout it & i was dying to get back on my ol stumpy. 
thats a great looking bike, but its so nice its almost a shame to bang it up riding off-road.
have fun!!!


----------



## saltyseadog (Apr 3, 2010)

get some dirt on that thing...


----------



## jleecong (Apr 25, 2007)

djork said:


> Sorry for late update--didn't know that this thread was bumped!
> 
> Here's a pic of installed headset.
> 
> ...


Still going strong?


----------

